# Help trying to find 3D DVD's



## movieaddict (Jun 7, 2010)

Anyone know where to get 3D Dvd's on the net, I just bought a new Samsung 101cm 3DTV and I'm having trouble finding a decent site selling them. Anyone got any idea what good 3D films are I want to make the most out of this new purchase?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are only 2 BluRay movies available at this time but more are on the way. Monsters vs aliens and Cloudy with a chance of Meatballs. I believe are the only ones.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

This is really a catch 22 thing. The BD manufactures aren't ramping up until there are buyers out there, and right now, there aren't many buyers. Of course, the buyers won't exist unless they are early market supporters (you) or they get turned on by all the 3D BDs out there (not).

This translates to: "It might be a while".

Check out the forum at High-Def Digest: 
http://forums.highdefdigest.com/3d-gear-movies-84/

They have a good discussion going on on this very topic, and they give great reviews of BD material when it does become available. The previous poster is correct: Monsters vs Aliens and Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs with some caveats (fine print or strings attached) included, are the only offerings right now.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

And by the time 3D really takes off, the TVs and glasses will cost a fraction of what they do now...which is why 3D is a non-starter.


----------

